# Interesting auction



## NCWoodArt (Nov 8, 2013)

The Duck Commander hits 1,000,000th duck call

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Autographed-1-000-000th-Duck-Commander-Call-2013-/171168790935

All proceeds go to the wounded warrior program.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

Holy molly did you see the current price. $60,100.00 with 6 days left. I agree with Dave.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 9, 2013)

A fella would be better off just sending the $60k to the Wounded Warrior Program....

That is one ugly call....and they sell a lot of these? ECK!!!




Scott (maybe someone here should have made it for them) B


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know calls, but I do know ugly... That, my friends, is definitely ugly!(Looked for a bearded smiley, but couldn't find one)


----------



## justturnin (Nov 9, 2013)

Great cause and kudos to him for doing that. You only make your first 1,000,000 call once and a lesser man would have put it on the shelf to keep for himself but he put it out there to benefit one of the best causes in the world today. 

Yes, the call is not the prettiest but they seem to work if he has sold 1,000,000 of them. I guess in the grand scheme when the call is cupped in your hands and the freezer is empty no one will ask if the call looked good when you bring home dinner. :run:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2013)

Whatever the call will be used for probably does not matter but there are at least 2 very giving individuals bidding on it. Gotta respect that.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought y'all meant ugly like duckwood or jimmywood, but y'all mean ugly for real. That's fugly.


----------



## justturnin (Nov 9, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> this call is going to go to the woods with a guy who's freezer isn't full??



I was trying to point out that the looks do not matter. This guy gave a piece of himself by giving something I am sure meant a whole lot to him for a cause he believes in yet our comments do not address that, we just say "It's ugly"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2013)

Man, that is ugly... Good for them being able to make a good business out of it, especially if their calls really do work well. However, if I ever was to want to buy a call, it would have to be from one of the guys here - y'all do great work and produce much better looking stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 9, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Great cause and kudos to him for doing that. You only make your first 1,000,000 call once and a lesser man would have put it on the shelf to keep for himself but he put it out there to benefit one of the best causes in the world today.
> 
> Yes, the call is not the prettiest but they seem to work if he has sold 1,000,000 of them. I guess in the grand scheme when the call is cupped in your hands and the freezer is empty no one will ask if the call looked good when you bring home dinner. :run:


 

Well said chris ,,,, 
Its all about the sound when it comes to calls (looks second ) and these guys to sell 1,000,000 calls must have something right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2013)

justturnin said:


> I was trying to point out that the looks do not matter. This guy gave a piece of himself by giving something I am sure meant a whole lot to him for a cause he believes in yet our comments do not address that, we just say "It's ugly"



Agreed! I just can't imagine choosing that combo for a milestone call. I watch the show, and I like the family... They seem to have their priorities in order. I love the sentiment behind the donation, but I don't think it's an attractive call.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 9, 2013)

It is amazing seeing how popular that show has become. Every person I know from around here watches it. I guess it doesn't help that they are 30 minutes down I-20 from where I live. It's very awesome of him to do this. I do wish they would have made it out of some prettier wood. To each his own!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2013)

Now it is at 80 K . says that that is the millionth call made this year. Are there that many duck hunters????


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 9, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Now it is at 80 K . says that that is the millionth call made this year. Are there that many duck hunters????


 
Dave is just laying back in the weeds ready and waiting to make the winning bid at the last second :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 9, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Doubtful... more like that many kids walking around blowing them like a kazoo.


 

Looks like a kazoo.....not a very good one at that.
Makes you really wonder, you think this is call number 1,000,001 and the 'real' number 1,000,000 is sitting on their shelf at home?


Scott (snoring through the commercials) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah i agree its for a great cause. I would have thought they could have picked a prettier wood. Since i dont think this will ever see the field for use. They sure do have a great sounding call. Just a little to raspy for my prefrence. But then again everyone has a different choice on sound.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> It is amazing seeing how popular that show has become. Every person I know from around here watches it. I guess it doesn't help that they are 30 minutes down I-20 from where I live. It's very awesome of him to do this. I do wish they would have made it out of some prettier wood. To each his own!


 
I hunt in Mansfield, la you around there.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 9, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> I hunt in Mansfield, la you around there.



I'm about an hour and a half from Mansfield. I'm in Ruston which is about 70 miles east of Shreveport on I-20.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh ok I was thinking if u were around Mansfield we could meet and get to know each other. Superior knives by the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 10, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> I'm about an hour and a half from Mansfield. I'm in Ruston which is about 70 miles east of Shreveport on I-20.


 

You are only 5hrs away for me.....maybe I should suggest a 'get-a-way' for the wife? Any truly spectacular places to eat close by?
Of course, I would/could throw some slabs into the truck.....she wouldn't even know it was back there until it was too late....hehehe



Scott (to find an empty weekend) B

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 10, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> You are only 5hrs away for me.....maybe I should suggest a 'get-a-way' for the wife? Any truly spectacular places to eat close by?
> Of course, I would/could throw some slabs into the truck.....she wouldn't even know it was back there until it was too late....hehehe
> 
> Scott (to find an empty weekend) B



Haha, unfortunately Ruston is not known for it's fine cuisine. There are some nice places in Monroe or Shreveport. I'm going to visit my brother next weekend, going to Florida the weekend after that, then I think it's Thanksgiving?? Ugh... It may be a while... I'll have to see what I can come up with.


----------



## justturnin (Nov 11, 2013)

I read the article referenced in the ebay listing. Seems the milestone is actually 1 million in one year. That is crazy. The call being offered was not manufactured this year though, it is said to be one of the first he ever made and the first wooden duck call.

From the Article:
The one-millionth duck call happens to be the original, wooden duck call -- one of the first they ever made.

http://www.arkansasmatters.com/stor...onth-duck-call/d/story/qZLa9kOXj0qsSW82_sCKzA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 11, 2013)

I think fishing lures sell based on looks, the fisherman buys it because he thinks a fish will like it. Calls on the other hand- to an experienced hunter is all about sound. If you sell one that doesn't sound as it should you aint going to stay in the call business long. I think it is great those bearded fellers have done good. Looks like a good example of little guy makes it big doing what he loved. This could be one of us one day- hopefully me. But wish everyone good luck it hitting it big.

Bill


----------

